# EXCLAMATIONS & the Christian



## nwink (Jun 27, 2012)

"Darn!!", "Rats!!", "Nuts!!" What are your opinions regarding the usage of exclamations as a Christian? I'm not so much talking about not using expletives BUT just using exclamations in general when something annoying or painful happens, when you're upset, angry, etc. 

(For example: You drop something and say "Rats!!". Or you find out someone did something that upsets you, and you say, "Ahh!! Great.")


----------



## Galatians220 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sylvester - Sufferin Succotash - YouTube


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 27, 2012)

My take and rough categorization of them:

There are minced oaths, neutral exclamations, and vulgarities.

Minced oaths are attempts to avoid violating the Third Commandment, but, like with Jesus' teaching on adultery, they violate the commandment anyway. 

Examples include things like "Yikes", "Crimony", and "darn." The first two invoke the name of the Son of God, but attempt to pretend not to. The third one tempts one to think of asking God to condemn something, which is a solemn thing not to be done lightly or vainly.

Other exclamations are neutral: "Ouch", "yow!", "oy" (which actually is found in the Hebrew Bible). 

And then there are vulgar exclamations that don't violate the 3rd commandment, but offend others. I won't list those, but the one who uses them tends to cast himself in a poor light and often causes others to stumble.


----------



## FCC (Jun 27, 2012)

Amen to the above post!


----------



## davenporter (Jun 27, 2012)

Curious about thoughts on the phrase "Oh, my goodness"


----------



## rbcbob (Jun 27, 2012)

"*Alas*, master! For it was borrowed." (2Ki 6:5 NKJ)


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 27, 2012)

davenporter said:


> Curious about thoughts on the phrase "Oh, my goodness"



I am convicted by that one. I think it is clearly a minced oath. What sort of goodness do I, in myself, possess?

I certainly don't want to come across as judging others or laying down rules. I'm trying to point to Christ's commands, not mine. I sometimes fall into using these things too. I think it is good to "hear our master's voice" and diligently seek to conform ourselves to his commands, also knowing all the time our indwelling sin causes us to fail constantly. His yoke is indeed easy--we, by nature, want to make it very hard.


----------



## Andres (Jun 27, 2012)

davenporter said:


> Curious about thoughts on the phrase "Oh, my goodness"



It seems obvious to me that this is merely a veiled form of "Oh my G*d!", which is of course, a violation of the 3rd commandment.


----------



## au5t1n (Jun 27, 2012)

I agree with VictorBravo (and, it seems, every post in the thread so far). I try to avoid minced oaths of all kinds, especially if they relate to God's name (e.g., gosh, jeez, sheesh) or attributes (e.g., goodness). It is hard. Thanks to rbcbob, I might take up "Alas!"


----------



## Miss Marple (Jun 27, 2012)

The problem with dividing between minced oaths and neutral exclamations is, who decides?

When I say "oh my goodness," it is certainly not in my mind or heart a replacement for God. Of course I know I have no goodness in myself. But to say "oh my goodness" doesn't necessarily imply that I am good. Anyway, an exclamation is almost just a sound, with the situation, tone, and even body language conveying the meaning. If I say "oh my goodness" when I drop an egg, I am unhappy with myself for making a mess. If I say "oh my goodness" when I hear that someone is getting married, I am happy at some unexpected news. If I say "oh my goodness" when I hear that a loved one is injured, I am expressing concern.

In short, exclamations have little to no meaning in and of themselves. Also, they are a legitimate form of human expressions.

So, unless it is a name for God, or is a real ringer for a name for God in an attempt to make others think that is what we are saying - I say it is up to individual conscience. If saying "oh my goodness" is a way for you to dance around using God's name in vain, you should not do it. For me it is a colorless expression, flavored by the situation and the emotion and the vocal inflection. 

There are so many sins to commit. I don't think we need add to the list.


----------



## au5t1n (Jun 27, 2012)

For the record, I don't avoid "goodness" because it is a substitute for God's name but because it is one of his attributes. I think it should be spoken of seriously and not casually. However, I realize that most people aren't thinking of actual goodness when they say, "Oh my goodness!" (well, actually, that's part of the problem), so obviously I wouldn't look down on others for saying it, nor would I expend a great deal of time or energy debating the matter. At the same time, I don't regard it as adding to God's law to say we should refer to God's attributes carefully and deliberately, not casually and unthinkingly.


----------



## TylerRay (Jun 27, 2012)

I think it's helpful to try and be rational with our exclamations. Train yourself to only use exclamations when you mean what you are saying in them. It's important to mean what we say, anyway.

The same thing is helpful with strong language. Being thoughtful and discerning can help us to know when strong language is appropriate, when it's not, and what kind is appropriate.


----------



## davenporter (Jun 27, 2012)

Good points, thank you all for your thoughtfulness.


----------



## Miss Marple (Jun 27, 2012)

Austin, I heard similar opinion about God's attributes before. It was said that we should not say something is "awesome," because only God is awesome.

I thought about that (and have no problem with the speaker applying that opinion to himself). However, it veered way too in to pietism in my opinion.

I can't say this is "good pie," because as we know, Jesus Himself said, only God is good. I can't say I had a wonderful time - only God is wonderful. I can't say I saw a great movie - only God is great. Etc.

I think this is what pietism is, and I can't support it. Pietism is no better for us than lawlessness.


----------



## au5t1n (Jun 27, 2012)

Miss Marple,

I don't object to any of those statements. I simply agree with Tyler that we should mean what we say. A casual "my goodness" that isn't intended as a real reference to goodness is different to me than describing a pie as good or wonderful or awesome. Perhaps the opinion you described hearing is pietism, but mere caution in how we use words is not. You and I are Puritans, I hope, but not Pietists.


----------



## au5t1n (Jun 27, 2012)

Also, I think I would simply have noted that God called his creation "good." Aesthetic goodness (like pie ) exists as well as moral goodness.


----------



## J. Dean (Jun 27, 2012)

TylerRay said:


> I think it's helpful to try and be rational with our exclamations. Train yourself to only use exclamations when you mean what you are saying in them. It's important to mean what we say, anyway.
> 
> The same thing is helpful with strong language. Being thoughtful and discerning can help us to know when strong language is appropriate, when it's not, and what kind is appropriate.


+10

You can never say an expletive in your life and still be a profane person. Furthermore, we cannot read the hearts of those who speak all of the lesser exclamations and unfairly assume what they REALLY meant.

BTW, I've often wondered what would happen if I said "Oh, Buddha!" in front of Buddhists or make a similar remark regarding Allah (who is NOT God) in front of Muslims.


----------

